

Uber: Rides of Glory - JumpCrisscross
http://blog.uber.com/ridesofglory

======
db48x
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140827195715/http://blog.uber....](https://web.archive.org/web/20140827195715/http://blog.uber.com/ridesofglory)

------
spw
I find this incredibly creepy. I'm not surprised that Uber is analyzing rider
data and trying to understand behavioral patterns, but it baffles me that they
would want to publicly advertise this _and_ highlight a focus on discerning
when and where users are hooking up. The last line [1] is just flat out
disturbing.

I'm really not sure who this post is targeted at or what it is supposed to
achieve.

[1] "You people are _fascinating_."

~~~
waterlesscloud
They're trying to copy the OK Cupid analysis blog, I guess.

Unfortunately for Uber, they're well on their way into creepy already.

